# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  [..مكتبة صور خلفيآت لسطح المكتب..]

## Malamh Cute

*[..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته..]*

*كيفكم أخباركم ان شآء الله تماام  ،،،*

*هنا راح أجمع لكم خلفيات سطح المكتب* 
*







*
































*Brb*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*Back* 
*[..طبعاً ملطوشين من كل مكآن بس أنا مجمعتهم لكم..]* 

*الحجم 5.75 mb* 

** 
*للتحميل* 

*http://www.zishare.com/dragon.html* 
*2*
** 
*للتحميل*  
*http://www.zishare.com/dragon1.html* 
*3*
** 
*للتحميل*  
*http://www.zishare.com/dragon2.html* 
*4*
** 
*للتحميل*  
*http://www.zishare.com/dragon3.html* 
*5*
** 
*للتحميل*  
*http://www.zishare.com/dragon4.html* 


*[..ساعات فلاشيه..]*
*1*


*للتحميل* 

http://www.zishare.com/abstrac1.html

*2*

*للتحميل* 

http://www.zishare.com/abstrac3.html

3


*للتحميل* 

http://www.zishare.com/abstrac4.html

*4*

*للتحميل* 

http://www.zishare.com/abstrac5.html


5


*للتحميل* 

http://www.zishare.com/abstrac6.html




 


*وبش اذا عجبووكم راح أكمل ،،،* 
*سلامي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يسلمو كروزه على الصور 

خلفيااات فن روووعة 

لطش لي كم وحده 
والاروع الاربع الاوليين 

والتراثية بجد روووعه 

لا عدمنا جهودش خيتو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حليوين مره
تم اللطش

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلمو كروزه على الصور 
> 
> خلفيااات فن روووعة 
> 
> لطش لي كم وحده 
> والاروع الاربع الاوليين 
> 
> والتراثية بجد روووعه 
> 
> لا عدمنا جهودش خيتو



 
*العفووووو وعليش بألف عاافيه*

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحلوهـ*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> حليوين مره
> تم اللطش



 
*الأح ـــــــلى تواجدكِ ،،،*

*يعطيك ألف عــــــافيه ع المرور،،،*

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحــــــلوهـ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## سماءك حلمي

حلوين مرة 
مشكورة ويسلموا

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سماءك حلمي* 
*يعطيكِ ألف عآفيه ع المرور ؛؛؛* 
*مآانحرم طلتكم الحلوهـ ؛؛؛* 
*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب* 

*رجعت وجبت معي الخلفيآات ؛؛؛*

*بش بلا بخل وردو  ؛؛؛*

اخليكم مع الخلفياات










*وبش ؛؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلموووووووووووو*
*على*
*اللطش الحلو*

----------


## flower

المجموعة الاولى حلوة
بس المجموعة الثانية أحلى و أحلى

واصلي أخت كروزة

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيكم العافيه جميعنا 
الصوره رووووووووووووووعه جدا

----------


## شمعة الوادي

خيتوووووو الصور مرة حلوين
يجننوا
يعطيك الف عافية
لطشتهم كلهم

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

مشكووووورة كروزهـ

اللهـ يعطيج مليون عافيه

----------


## sweetsoul

مشكوره كروزه على الخلفيات الحلوه 
بس احلى شي المجموعة الثالثة 
تم اللطش 
تحياتي 
sωẻẽţ sỡựł

----------


## looovely

*يعطيك ربي الف عآآآآآآآفية كرووووزه*
*بـــجـــد روووووووعة* 
*تم لطش ثلاث أرباعهم,,* 
*عجبتني خلفيت الخرفان ههههههه مرة ظريفة* 
*والمجموعه الثالثة مرررررة حركات* 
*تسلم يدك عـ التجميع الروعه*
*تح ــيـآآآآآآتي*

----------


## سيناريو

*يهبلوووووووووون* 
*كلك ذوووق كرووزهـــ*
*  الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## أُخرىْ

حـلوين كتير..
يسلمك ربي..عالطرح
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

يسلمووووووو كروزه على الخلفيات الروووعه 
              ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه  
                   موفقه

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *يعطيك ربي الف عآآآآآآآفية كرووووزه*
> 
> *بـــجـــد روووووووعة* 
> *تم لطش ثلاث أرباعهم,,* 
> *عجبتني خلفيت الخرفان ههههههه مرة ظريفة* 
> *والمجموعه الثالثة مرررررة حركات* 
> *تسلم يدك عـ التجميع الروعه* 
> *تح ــيـآآآآآآتي*



 
*يسلم لي هالتوآجد قمر ،،* 
*ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيهـ ،،*

*مآانحرم توآجدكـ قموورهـ ،،*

*دمتي بوود* 
*ــتحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *يهبلوووووووووون* 
> 
> *كلك ذوووق كرووزهـــ*
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافية*



 
*سينآريو*

*يسلم لي توآجدكـ ياذووق ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ العآفيهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> حـلوين كتير..
> يسلمك ربي..عالطرح
> دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن



 
*بسوومهـ يسلم لي توآجدكـ عسل ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيهـ ،،*

*مآانحرم توآجدكـِ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلمووووووو كروزه على الخلفيات الروووعه 
> ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
> موفقه



 
 
*ربي يسلمكـِ من كل شر يالغلا ،،*

*تسلمي لي ع التوآجد ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيهـ ،،*

*ـــتحيآتوو*

----------


## زبيديه

shkraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## العجوز

ناايس
مرررررررررررررررررررررره حلوووه

----------


## أموله

تم اللطش يثلمو ~

----------


## القمر الجميل

يسلموووووووووا كثير حلويين 
يعطيك الله العافيه

----------


## hope

*حلوووين*
*تم حفظ بعضهم*
*يعطيك العآفيهـ كروزهـ*

*تسلمين ع الطرح*

*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اغلبهم عجبووني,,

كلك ذووق,,

واذا في زيادهـ نبغى.. <<طمع خخخ

ماننحرم جديدك المتميز ..,

موفقه لكل خير,,

دمتي كما تحبِ..,

----------


## Malamh Cute

> shkraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



 



.
.


مرحبآ :)

يآهلآ  :amuse:  ،

العفوو .

تحيآآآتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> ناايس
> مرررررررررررررررررررررره حلوووه






.
.


مرحبآ :)

هلآ فيك عجوز  :rolleyes:  ..

الله يسًلمك .

يعطيك العآآآفيه 

تحيآآتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> تم اللطش يثلمو ~






.
.


مرحبآ :)

بآالعآفيه  ع آلبك يآقميل  :in_love:  ،

وتتهني فيهم  :bleh:  ،

يسلمو ع التوآآجد ،

تحيآآآـتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلموووووووووا كثير حلويين 
> يعطيك الله العافيه



 



.
.


مرحبآ :)

ربي يسًلمك ،

ثآآنكس ع التوآآجد

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *حلوووين*
> 
> *تم حفظ بعضهم*
> *يعطيك العآفيهـ كروزهـ* 
> *تسلمين ع الطرح* 
> 
> *دمتِ بخير*






.
.


مرحبآ :)

ربي يسًلمك يآقميل  :toung:  ،،

ثآآنكس ع التوآجد

----------


## Malamh Cute

> اغلبهم عجبووني,,
> 
> كلك ذووق,, 
> واذا في زيادهـ نبغى.. <<طمع خخخ 
> ماننحرم جديدك المتميز .., 
> موفقه لكل خير,, 
> 
> دمتي كما تحبِ..,



 



.
.


مرحبآ :)

ثآنكس قميله ع الطله ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه ،

مآاننحرمش منك يآعشل  :rolleyes: 

تحيآآآتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلمو عللمكتبه الرائعه

::

موفقينـ

,,,*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *يسلمو عللمكتبه الرائعه*
> 
> *::*
> 
> *موفقينـ*
> 
> *,,,*






.
.


مرحبآ :)

ربي يسًلمك ،

ربي يعطيك الف عآآفيه ع التوآجد

تحيآآتي

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

وااااااااااااااو
كثير روعة خيتوووووو
يسلمووووو على هيك خلفيات
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جـناان

تسلمي حبيبتي

ماعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## wabsh

مشكووور

----------


## النظره البريئه

حليوين
ربي يعطيك العافيه
سلمت يداك

----------


## الغـــايب

احلـــــــــــــــــى خلفيات مشكورة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الورد..
حلوووووووووووووووووووين كتير كتير
يسلموا يالغلا ع الطرح القميل
تحياااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

> وااااااااااااااو
> 
> كثير روعة خيتوووووو
> يسلمووووو على هيك خلفيات
> 
> يعطيك الف عافية



*مراحب ،*

*الآروع تواجدش قموره  ،*

*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه ..*

*ماانحرم هالطله القميله  ،،*

*تحيـاتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> جـناان
> 
> تسلمي حبيبتي
> 
> ماعدمناك
> 
> تحياتي



 
*مراحب*

*تسلمي اسووره ع التواجد :/*

*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه قموره ،*

*ماانحرم منش قميله* 

*سي يو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مشكووور



 
*مراحب*

*العفو ،،*

*تسلم ع التواجد ،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ،،*

*لاعدمناك  ،،*

*سي يو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> حليوين
> ربي يعطيك العافيه
> سلمت يداك



 
*الله يعافيش ،،*

*تسلمي ع التواجد ،،*

*نورتي قميله :/*

*ماانحرم هالتواجد نظووره =) ،،*

*سي يو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> احلـــــــــــــــــى خلفيات مشكورة



 
*الاحلى تواجدك :/*

*نورت الغايب ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ،،*

*لاعدمناك*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مساء الورد..
> 
> حلوووووووووووووووووووين كتير كتير
> يسلموا يالغلا ع الطرح القميل
> 
> تحياااااااتو..سمورهـ



 
*هلآ هلآ بالقميله سموورهـ  ،،*

*تسلمي ع التواجد حبوووبه :/*

*ربي يعطيش الف عاافيه ،،*

*ماانحرم هالتواجد قميلووه*

*سي يو*

----------

